
Book Summary: 48 Laws of Power by Robert Greene. The Full List with Notes - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/book/48-laws-power-robert-greene
======
doonesbury
I deplore this list as antithetical to good business. Nobody who's had to
reform a loss making human organization (think Motorola and SPC, IBM in 1990s,
Xerox late 80s, Iacocca and Chrysler, or Dr Schutz of the book Human Element)
used or condoned most of what appears here.

~~~
jesterson
Good business (if we define good as synonym of revenue) has nothing to do with
ethics, whether we like it or not.

Most companies are "unethical" and do use those laws, even if they are
successful to convince you otherwise.

~~~
doonesbury
What I am learning ... is you have a lot to learn. The relatively minor and
patently obvious point that there are assholes, players, and politicians in
human organizations doesn't give us that much to work with. Moreover, you have
defined away most of the context by making good business equivalent to
revenue. Meanwhile the interplay between revenue, profit, people has been
explained into ground over the years perhaps simplest by Iacocca: There are
people, profit, product. Without good people you can't get the other two.

------
uniqueid
What is the original source of these? I recognize "find each man's thumbscrew"
from reading Baltasar Gracián.

~~~
thursday0987
Robert Greene, the author of the book, did a bunch of original research and
analysis. He then synthesized his findings and wrote a book.

The author is the original source.

------
timwheeler
Nice summary!

~~~
laybak
Thanks for checking it out! :D

